# Anyone got a Merc 25 2-smoke service manual?



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

I need a copy of the service manual for a 2005 mercury 25 2 stroke. Anyone got a copy? 

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Not sure what you need, but when I had that same motor. I went to my local library and checked out the service manual when I needed to work on it. You might want to see if your has one. Will save you some $$$.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------

